# Placing a picture in my signature



## praisehisname

Can someone walk me through the steps (or point me in the right direction) for placing a picture in my signature?  I've looked all over, and can't find it.

Thanks!
Denise C. in MD


----------



## LisaTx

You post a picture just like you do clipart.  The short version is:








Now for the longer version. 

The picture must be stored on the internet first.  You don't have to design a website, just upload your photo to a site.  We have a free photo storage site right here on the DIS.  

The DIS Photo Gallery 

You'll log in there using the same name and password you use on the DIS. After you log in, click on the upload photos button and follow the instructions.

After you've uploaded your photo, click on your photo so that it opens in a new window.  Right click on the photo, click on properties, then highlight and copy the URL.  It should look something like this:

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/916/medium/Fantasyland-Disney-World-16.jpg

Go to your user cp > edit profile> scroll down to the signature box, and then paste the URL where you would like it to appear in your signature.   Be sure to type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 after the URL.  There can be no spaces, carriage returns or extra characters in there.  





Then scroll to the bottom of the page and click on submit modifications.  If this is your first time to have a signature, you will need to click the Show Signature box and the bottom of the posting window next time you make a post.

As long as were talking about signatures, please make sure your signature complies with the DIS Signature Guidellines. 

If you need any assistance posting photos or complying with the guidelines, please ask on the Tech Support Board.  We can usually reduce the size of photos to meet the guidelines.


----------



## praisehisname

Thank you, I'm off to try it out!

Denise C. in MD


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

I'm using GeoCities as my host for the clipart (not photo) in my signature, and I'm having a lot of relability problems, as I knew I would.  Could anyone suggest another free, more reliable host than geocities?  

Also, is there any reason why my signature image shows up in Internet Explorer, but doesn't on AOL?  It doesn't show a broken link, it's just not there.  *sigh*

Any help is much appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## DCLuvinit

test


----------



## gracey

As you can see I managed to get photos on today , but ones come out tiny and the other one is HUGE !!! anyone know how to solve this ??????

Thanks Gracey x


----------



## Dan Murphy

To really change the sizes, Gracey, you need a photo edit program.  Usually comes with digital cameras or bought separate pretty inexpensively.  Your small one is the thumbnail version of a larger picture.  If you want to use the picture/s in your signature, they have to comply with the picture guidelines found in the FAQ thread from Mary Jo here.

If you need help or have more questions, ask here, but best on a seperate thread, not aded on to this one, or PM  or email me, glad to help you.

Dan


----------



## stacysheridan

test


----------



## gracey

Thank you Dan 

I re did it using the thumbnail, the pictures are approved . I uploaded them yesterday . They have been taken from the photo gallery on this website.


----------



## stacysheridan

TEST


----------



## garylpn

test run of photo in signature
gary


----------



## TalkisCheap

i don't get this, mine doesn't come out as a phote, it comes out as a link


please help....


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Can you post it so we can see, Caroline?

It should start with [ img] and end with [ /img]...


----------



## TalkisCheap




----------



## WebmasterKathy

Okay!

Here's the picture:






To post the picture, go to the page it's on (that's actually what you linked to- the page itself), then right-click on the photo, select PROPERTIES, and grab the photo's address there. The photo will end in JPG.

If you click QUOTE in this message, you'll see what the photo's link looks like.


----------



## TalkisCheap




----------



## TalkisCheap

YAY! I DID IT!


thank you sooo mucho much! i never would have in a million years figured it out!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Yay, Caroline!!!


----------



## xnascar2x

this is a test


----------



## xnascar2x

This is another test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ofoto does not allow linking. Try the same using www.imagestation.com


----------



## MaryKatesMom

"Once you register there, click on the upload photos button and follow the instructions."

Boy do I need help!  I can't find the upload button!


----------



## Dan Murphy

It is located on the right side of one of the pages.  Go to 'My Imagestation' and then you should see the Upload Images icon.


----------



## momof2OH

testing


----------



## momof2OH

another test


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by momof2OH _
> *another test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Click the thumbnail in the storage bin and then get that image's url.

You will then get this.............


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Wow, what a GREAT costume!!!


----------



## momof2OH

I will go and try that now. Thanks Dan

Thanks Kathy.


----------



## momof2OH

test


----------



## momof2OH

Yeah it worked. I was right clicking on the thumbnail image instead of making it bigger than right clicking to get the URL. Thanks for helping me figure it out. So cool!!!


----------



## cocowum

I hope it worked...


----------



## cocowum

I followed the directions but it still says image pending approval. I have a cable modem and usually it's much faster than this. I have been waiting a while. I tried to uploaded the pic again but it says already loaded try different pic.?? what should I do?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try uploading to www.imagestation.com and use the picture right away.  After upload, go to your storage bin there on that site, then click on the thumbnail and then use the url from the larger picture.


----------



## cocowum

Thanks, Dan!


----------



## cocowum

123


----------



## Dan Murphy

What a great picture!!!!!!!!

Now one more step.  You have to make it a bit smaller.  Either make it smaller at home and reload, or if you can't, use this coding (it has to be 400 pixels or less for guidelines)

&#60img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid115/pd7b9d408d4d0918c1d4072a0cf07b3b4/f8c6eae5.jpg>

and you will get this............

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid115/pd7b9d408d4d0918c1d4072a0cf07b3b4/f8c6eae5.jpg>

You need to use the <> rather than the []


----------



## cocowum

I typed exactly what you typed and nothing happend.  I'm am seriously computer impaired!


----------



## cocowum

at least I've got my countdown... yeah I've got my pic too!!! Is it still too big??


----------



## WebmasterKathy

There you go, cocowum.

You were missing some spaces in your tag: (img_width=400_src...)

And there was an orphan closing tag in there ( /img) that you didn't need.


----------



## cocowum

Thank you Kathy, you guys are AWESOME.  I just love these boards. They are so addictive. I'm supposed to be cleaning the house but I've been on the boards since I dropped dd at school this morning and now I have to go pick her up and the house is still a mess. LOL


----------



## WebmasterKathy

You're welcome, cocowum. But Dan did all the hard work!


----------



## Dan Murphy

The weird thing with coding is sometimes you must have a space, sometimes you can't.  Drove me nuts, LOL, but once you get the hang of it, you'll be fine to fly.  Another tough thing is that the board will truncate and split lines of code instruction, as it did above, making it difficult to share help at times.  I did not have the foggiest idea how to post a picture or clipart, nor get one up on the Net till I found the DIS.  Good people here.

As for the house, cocowum, just let it go, stay here on the DIS.   Above all, enjoy.


----------



## thelittlemermaid

testing


----------



## thelittlemermaid

testing again


----------



## mark & sandra

test
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid117/pcbfff0a5631762e78e2956414d4251c4/f89fa947.jpg


----------



## mark & sandra

Can anyone tell me what I need to do to go from showing a link to showing the photo instead. Do I need to add anything to the url ? Thanks Mark
http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid117/pcbfff0a5631762e78e2956414d4251c4/f89fa947.jpg


----------



## mark & sandra

still testing


----------



## mark & sandra

still testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

You almost had it on that last one, you just had extra spaces after the leading bracket at each end of the url  [ .  No spaces.


----------



## Beast fan

test


----------



## momof2inPA

testing


----------



## momof2inPA

That's not right.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Take .orig.jpg off the end of that url so it end just in a single jpg, no period and you will get this.............






You want it to look like this...............

&#91IMG]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid117/p726b59ab67b944406420195382646182/f89db9d8.jpg&#91/IMG]

And disregard if it looks like on two or more lines, you want no spaces.  If on more than one line it is from word wrap and the width of the board here.


Nice picture, BTW.

And you can get that last part of the url not showing up if when in imagestation, you go to your storage bin and click on the small picture and use the url from the larger one that pops up then.


----------



## hrh_disney_queen

Hi guys, here I am again treading in unknown waters.  Followed (I think) directions to put a photo in my sig, used Imagestation as Dan suggested.  Tested several times, saw nothing, then it dawned on me (I didn't read all the directions-and I'm not even a man!) that maybe the image wasn't showing up because it is Sunday and it is waiting on an approval???  Could that be it?  How long should I wait to know if it is being approved or I just screwed up again? LOL...Maybe you can tell me Monday....thanks for all you do.


----------



## ThinkTink510

when i tried to click on the gallery thing it said not input specified  ????


----------



## Dan Murphy

hrh, are you talking about the Zurg picture?  It is showing up fine.  Looks cool.

Hi Tink, and welcome to the DIS.   If you are trying to use the DIS photo thing, it has been broken for several weeks and looks like it may be some time before it works again.  Not much to go on as far as updates and such.

My suggestion would be to use www.imagestation.com .  Upload, then go to the storage bin there, click on the thumbnail, small picture and get the url off the next picture that pops up.  If you post on the other thread here, the clipart one under my name, I will know you have posted (if I am online, or when I do) and I can help you.  Any questions, just holler.  PM is fine.


----------



## hrh_disney_queen

Oh yes, Dan, those are my boys!!  I must have been waiting for approval, do you think?  All it had Sunday was the Url address...

Anyway, once again, you are my Prince Charming!!  Thank you for your help..


----------



## Blondiex46

> _Originally posted by ThinkTink510 _
> *when i tried to click on the gallery thing it said not input specified  ????    *




Yea me too, HELP!!!


----------



## ThinkTink510

ok i dont know if it worked or not bc where the picture is supossed to be there is a box with a red X in it   help??????


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by Blondiex46 _
> *Yea me too, HELP!!! *


 The DIS photo site is broke.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=569489



> _Originally posted by ThinkTink510 _
> *ok i dont know if it worked or not bc where the picture is supossed to be there is a box with a red X in it   help?????? *


 You are linking to the PAGE that your picture is on, an html page.  You want to go to the picture itself and do the fight click and so on to get the url off the picture.  If you get stuck, post sometries on the clipart thread I have here and I can help you.


----------



## llebrekniT

Aargh! All I wanted to do was change the picture in my siggie and now I can't seem to get it right.

I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I've tried all the suggestions I've seen on the last 4 four pages.

I've tried using both <> and [], I have no extra spaces and it just won't work.

HELP ME!<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_31_4.gif' border=0></a>

BTW, if anyone can help me, the picture is a little too wide so I need to size it down a tad.

Thanks!


----------



## llebrekniT

OK, who did that?

Last time I looked it was still all wrong, now I post here and POOF it's in there!

It's still too wide though, so it still needs to be re-done using all that extra code stuff in it.

So I'll still be needing some direction if anyone wants to try to help me.

Thanks again!


----------



## Dan Murphy

This...........

&#60img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid94/p1bbeb256c5f2e1f4dc16d07896975774/fa3ac790.jpg>

will give you this.................


<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid94/p1bbeb256c5f2e1f4dc16d07896975774/fa3ac790.jpg>

Either just copy and paste or type, but all on one line (it may word wrap), space after the img and a space after the size (400 wide in this case)

What a pretty pcture!!!!!


----------



## llebrekniT

Thanks Dan. I knew you'd be the one to come to rescue.


----------



## ThinkTink510

TEST


----------



## ThinkTink510

omg help


----------



## Dan Murphy

Where is your picture or clipart link??


----------



## Blondiex46

ok now I have it what do I do with it, sorry

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid121/pa537ae4c14f54cb84f7758f7c1db4701/f84e0184.jpg


thanks. Where do I post it for approval?


----------



## Dan Murphy

It is ready to go, no approvals needed on imagestation, just use the img's with brackets (you know how to do that?) and you are all set.  Here it is..........






BTW, great picture!!!!


----------



## Blondiex46

thanks so much Dan, be better if George would have smiled, lol

ok Dan not coming up, what is the problem

Thanks got it!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks good.  And hey, George is a guy, looks like he is getting close to teen maybe in a few, and guys are cool,  no need to smile.


----------



## ThinkTink510

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

You almost have it.  Go to the storage bin there, click on the small picture in there and then get the url from the bigger one that pops up.  You will get this.............






You can't have the *.orig.jpg* at the end, just need a single *jpg*, no period.


----------



## ThinkTink510

thanks


----------



## WebmasterKathy

ThinkTink-

You need to look at the text in your signature- you can have 8 lines of text...   looks like you're way over...


----------



## swanmom

What am I doing wrong?  I cannot find the "upload pictures" button anywhere !!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Are you using Imagestation??


----------



## cheyita

I'm at the Photo Gallery page and I don't see any button to upload my photo.  What am I missing?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Still not sure what site you are using.  If it is the DIS Photo Gallery, it's been busted for weeks, http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=569489 , they are working on it.  Can you tell me what site (the website) you are using, shat is it called??


----------



## cheyita

OK - I was at the DIS photo gallery per the instructions on here, but I didn't realize it was not working.  I'll find somewhere else to upload my photo.  Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by cheyita _
> *OK - I was at the DIS photo gallery per the instructions on here, but I didn't realize it was not working.  I'll find somewhere else to upload my photo.  Thanks! *


 http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=590782


----------



## swanmom

Dan, 
   I've uploaded my photo at Imagestation.  But I can only find instructions to add it to my sig.  What if I want to put it in a post? 
Thanks, Swanmom


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you have read and understand how to put it in your signature, just, instead of putting in your signature box, just place it, with the img guys, in a post, in the place you make a post.


----------



## shania1627

Can you upload one from your computer?


----------



## Dan Murphy

See my reply here..........

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=5820862#post5820862


----------



## mickey4ver

test....


----------



## disynut

I'm tagging along on this thread 'cause I can't seem to get my picture right(I'm trying to post a few in my trip report, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong...I think it has something to do with those little img guys?)

Test:


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!


----------



## nowellsl

Test


----------



## momofmikey

test


----------



## momofmikey

hmmm - can someone help make it bigger or do I need to pick a different image? I'll go searching in the meantime.

Thanks!


----------



## momofmikey

test


----------



## momofmikey

another test


----------



## momofmikey

testing for better pix quality


----------



## WebmasterKathy

MomofMikey-

You just need to take the "thumb.jpg" off the end of your URL, and you'll get the normal sized image. 

It'll look like this:


----------



## momofmikey

great - thank you!


----------



## cabmom

test


----------



## cabmom

I need help please!

Marilynn


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Hi,
I was playing with a scanner and scanned a few pictures. I tried to put them in the DIS photo album page but I can't get  an option to upload. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## minniepumpernickel

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

> _Originally posted by cabmom _
> *I need help please!
> 
> Marilynn *


 Marilyn, take a look at this thread and the links in it.  Make a separate thread to see how you do so as to not have it get lost here.  Just make sure you do not follow the instructions to use the DIS Photo Gallery, as it has been busted for quite some time.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=590782



> _Originally posted by minniepumpernickel _
> *Hi,
> I was playing with a scanner and scanned a few pictures. I tried to put them in the DIS photo album page but I can't get  an option to upload. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks! *



MP, the DIS photo gallery has been busted for a couple months, they are working on fixing it.  In the meantime, best bet is to use www.imagestation.com as it looks like you have.


----------



## minniepumpernickel

Dan,
I went to the other place that you posted and it seemed to work great! My picture came out too big for my signature though. When I try to shrink it, it gets fuzzy. Can you help me shrink it?

thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have a link to, or can you post the larger one?


----------



## minniepumpernickel

I guess I'll just leave that one in there for now! Does it look too blurry? Would you believe that my scanner is supposed to be dummy proof! ugh!

thanks for your help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, it is a little blurry, not bad though.  I have taken blurrier ones, LOL.  Is the original about that blurry??  It still looks good though.


----------



## ThinkTink510

on the disney gallery thing i cant find where it says upload images?
please help me


----------



## Dan Murphy

Tink, the DIS Photo thing has been busted for months (they are working on it). http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=590782

You are best off using Imagestation, as you have.  But you do need to go to the storage bin there in your account, click on the small picture and use the url from the larger picture that pops up.  The url you have here is giving an error message.


----------



## ThinkTink510

ok thanks 

o yea look i got tagged im so happy


----------



## crs7568

test.  let's hope that this works...


----------



## poohandwendy

test


----------



## Dalpal

testing


----------



## Dalpal

shoot!

lets try this


----------



## Dalpal

One more try


----------



## Dalpal

OK
I guess I need some help.
Anyone know what Im doing wrong?
HELP!!!


----------



## Dalpal

Nothing I am trying works.
This is driving me crazy

Oh NO now my countdown is gone!!!!
HELP!!!!!


----------



## firsttimedisneymom

My picture test!!!  Hope this works!!!!


----------



## firsttimedisneymom

Okay so what am I doing wrong!!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Make it look like this, Karen....................


&#91img]http://images.ofoto.com/photos709/2/84/15/96/42/0/42961584206_0_ALB.jpg[/img]

and you should get this.......................








actually, if you do not upload it to a smaller size, you will need to make it look like this to meet the 400 high limit (yours here is 448)

&#60img height=400 src=http://images.ofoto.com/photos709/2/84/15/96/42/0/42961584206_0_ALB.jpg>

and you will get this, a bit smaller version..................

<img height=400 src=http://images.ofoto.com/photos709/2/84/15/96/42/0/42961584206_0_ALB.jpg>

You do need one space after the img and one after the size, 400 in this case.

And a BEAUTIFUL picture, two princesses!!!!!  

Edited to add.........................

Ofoto does not allow linking.  Try the same, but upload to www.imagestation.com .  When you post, if you get stuck, just holler.


----------



## mtblujeans




----------



## pjpoohbear

lets hope this works, need lots of help I guess, what do I need to do to get this pic up and working?  Thanks for the help.

Penny


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great, Penny, nice pciture.  And I love Chip 'n Dale.


----------



## MI mom of 3

i managed to put a picture in but it is so small.  When I tried to make it larger it got really fuzzy.  Can someone tell me what I did wrong?  Thanks


----------



## mtblujeans

> _Originally posted by KathyTX _
> *If you click QUOTE in this message, you'll see what the photo's link looks like. *


  This description helped me put my first picture on the boards!  Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Michele, that picture looks fine, really nice.  Great picture.


----------



## Kteacher

okay my turn I have some great pictures, DS loaded them into Shutterfly for me. I tried to get them into Imagestation, but even after I installed the upload for Imagestation it's not working ( it says no images to upload ) Methinks our addition will be finished before I get the pictures posted


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Kteacher,

Be sure you're uploading from your computer to Imagestation.

You won't be able to move directly from Shutterfly to Imagestation.

(I use Shutterfly when I want to have prints made- they do beautiful and fast work! I've had them make photos into greeting cards and calendars, as well as having TONS of prints made. But Shutterfly doesn't allow hotlinking, so I use Imagestation when I want to share photos online.)


----------



## Kteacher

I tried to upload using the drop and drag method on imagestation, but I keep getting an error message that says upload couldn't be completed because image may have moved-is this because the pictures are on shutterfly?


----------



## Kteacher

one last try then I'm going to call it a night 

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/pb06f5960e7c32adecc7c0a444c9a908/f778e644.jpg


----------



## Kteacher

oh well, tomorrow's another day ,Scarlett


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Okay, Scarlett... wanna try one more time?

*Go to Imagestation. 

*Click on your photo (you want to be sure it's full size, not thumbnail)

*With the mouse hovering over the photo: Right click, choose Properties

*Copy and paste the URL in the Properties box to your post here

Give it another shot!!!


----------



## Kteacher

one last try tonighthttp://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4151895590&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation.com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid134%2Fp6db917627ef7b79ca693a311b476b59d%2Ff778e626.jpg&caption=img_0129


----------



## Kteacher

well, the pictures look great in the album even if I can't get them on here- thanks Kathy


----------



## WebmasterKathy

That looks like the address of a page, not a photo...   be sure you're not grabbing the address at the top of your browser. It needs to the address of the actual photo, from its "properties" box.

You can do this!


----------



## Kteacher

I tried doing it from the properties box, but can't get copy as an option


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Okay!!! You're SO close now!!!

When you get to the properties box, highlight the URL with your mouse.

Now, here's your trick: With the text highlighted, RIGHT CLICK and you should get an option to copy.

(An alternate copy/paste trick: After you highlight the text, you can hold down CTRL and press C to copy. Then put your cursor where you want to paste, and press CTRL and V.  

CTRL+C=Copy, CTRL+V=Paste!

This works everywhere, not just on the DISboards.  )


----------



## Dan Murphy

You can't go to bed till you get it, Kteacher.   How is that for incentive? 

Can you go to the opeing section of Imagestation and look on the right and see the storage bin?  If so, click on that, then click on a small picture, then see if you can get the url off the large picture that pops up.

Do you have a PC or a Mac?


----------



## Kteacher

okay here goes another try (haven't had all my coffee yet, so don't expect much )



http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/p6db917627ef7b79ca693a311b476b59d/f778e626.jpg


----------



## Kteacher

okay, I'm getting closer , at least the link works ! Dh is the dark haired guy in the picture, and the area to the laft is my new closet. Where  he is standing will be the bathroom


----------



## Kteacher

.............and if this works, here's my daughter Katie and me from our WDW trip last April..........





http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/pb06f5960e7c732adecc7c0a444c9a908/f778e644.jpg







so am I doing this right???


----------



## Dan Murphy

One last step, enclose that url (great, you got that part) in the img guys, so it looks like this (it it is on more than one line, it is just word wrap, should be no spaces when you do it, you could actually copy and paste that below..............

&#91img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid134/p6db917627ef7b79ca693a311b476b59d/f778e626.jpg[/img]

and you will get this...........








And good morning, the rest did you well.  And the build looks great, looks like it will be very nice.  Now you know how to do it.


----------



## Kteacher

Thanks Dan- I was able to copy and paste from your post, but now how do I get those img guys to do the right thing on my own?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Just type the way those look, before and after the url.

&#91img] &#91/img]


----------



## WebmasterKathy

She did it!!!!


----------



## Kteacher

thanks!!!!


----------



## maxie

WHere is the upload photos button? Don't see it? When I try to register says I'm already registered!!


----------



## maxie

WHere is the upload photos button? Don't see it? When I try to register says I'm already registered!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Where are you looking, Maxie? At www.imagestation.com?


----------



## GONETODISNEY

trying again-- i just can't get it!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

gonetodisney-

You're doing everything right. The problem is that Ofoto does not allow hotlinking.

If you move your photo to www.imagestation.com and do exactly what you've done with ofoto, we'll see that smiling face!


----------



## maxie

I am so confused. How do I upload a picture? In the instructions it says to go to the DIS photo gallery and click on upload photos. I don't see anything that says upload photos. So I tried to go to this line at Imagestation but you need to click on a file and there is no file. Where do I get a file to click on. This is the first step. When do you scan the picture?


----------



## Dan Murphy

The DIS photo site has been busted for months.  I have posted several times regarding it, trying to instruct people away from it, but the FAQ keeps directing people to it, LOL, and causing much confusion in the process.  I have to bump those again.

First, where is the picture you want to use, maxie?  Is it actually a photo, a paper one, or on a CD, or on your hard drive, or on some other site?


----------



## newtodisney




----------



## maxie

Thanks for your help Dan! This picture is a paper one and I was going to use my new scanner to upload it to a site. What's the first step?


----------



## Dan Murphy

The first one?  Scan the picture to your hard drive.  Can you do, or have you done that??


----------



## remyandhollandsmommy

test


----------



## remyandhollandsmommy

test


----------



## remyandhollandsmommy

okay, i am trying to bumble through adding a picture and have tried but I keep getting the red X box.  Will someone please tell me what I am doing wrong???


----------



## DebD4T

I am new to digital photos, so please be patient!  How can I make my picture bigger?  I've read through some of these posts, but I guess I am not as computer literate as I thought I was!!!  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have photo edit software to adjust the photo before you upload to that web site??


----------



## Micheme

test


----------



## DebD4T

> _Originally posted by Dan Murphy _
> *Do you have photo edit software to adjust the photo before you upload to that web site?? *



I'll try that.  Thanks!

It seems that I can't do that.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try uploading the picture to www.imagestation.com and see how you do.  If you get stuck, check back here.


----------



## DebD4T

Well...that didn't work!!   Any more ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Deb, you're SO CLOSE!!!

Just remove the ".thumb" at the end of the filename, and you'll have this:






The address you grabbed is to the tiny little thumbnail-sized image. If you go to Imagestation and click on that thumbnail, it should take you to the full sized image. That's the one you want to grab the address for.

You can click on "quote" on the bottom of this message if you want to see the code I used, but it's exactly the same as yours without the ".thumb" 

If you want to add it to your signature, you'll need to reduce the displayed size a bit so it will be no more than 400 pixels wide, like this:

<img width=400 src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid136/p0e15926f4fb368cc04307cb9c79f5b91/f76189da.jpg">

Cute photo!


----------



## DebD4T

OK...well I got the picture bigger...THANKS!!!  But how do you change the display size and decrease the pixels??   thanks for the help!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!!

You need to switch from the UBB code [] to html code <>

You want the line to look like this............

&#60img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid136/p0e15926f4fb368cc04307cb9c79f5b91/f76189da.jpg>

There needs to be one space after the img and one after the size, 400 here, no others though.  And if the line extends to two lines, don't pay attention to that, is is just word wrap, you want to type, or copy the command with no 'enters' to force it to a second line.  (Hope that is not confusing, LOL)

It will look like this then...................

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid136/p0e15926f4fb368cc04307cb9c79f5b91/f76189da.jpg>


----------



## DebD4T

Hooray!!!  I think it worked, no?!

Thanks so much for all the help!!

One more question...can I add another picture?  Or is that pushing it?


----------



## Dan Murphy

You could, but the total size can not exceed the guideline (I think it is in the FAQ thread above), 400 X 400.  You would have to make this one smaller, and the bytes can not be more than 35 K, you are at 26 here.  So yes, you can, with a little manipulation.  Try it.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=332080


----------



## EeyoreJMH

Not sure if this worked (and I think it may be too big) but here goes . . .


----------



## Dan Murphy

It looks great!!!!  Cute.


----------



## maxie

Thanks Dan! I'll try that when I get home. You have such patience to put up with us techno wannabees!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Hey, people have put up with me and my questions, least I can do is try and help others with a few of the things I can do.  Always nice to see people learn.


----------



## lisajl




----------



## Dan Murphy

Hi Lisa.  Just checking, are you trying to just post a link to that album (very cute kitties, BTW) or are you trying to make a picture show up?  They are so cute, LOL, so little.


----------



## lisajl

Thanks Dan, was trying to post them but just decided link would be easier.  Also..won't take up space here.
Thanks...
Lisa


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## BabyTigger99

Hope this works


----------



## BabyTigger99

Take two...


----------



## BabyTigger99

Yippee!!  It worked!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

BT, you have too much there.  You only want to have up to the jpeg.

http://edit.imagestation.com/pixami...sess:0KNBWS105XXY&width=-1&height=-1&fmt=jpeg

If you go to your imagestation account, click on the storage bin, find the small thumbnail, click on that, and have the larger picture pop up.  Put your mouse pointer over the picture, right mouse click, a menu pops up, click on properties, highlight and copy the url address and then paste where you want the picture.

You want it to look like this...............

&#91img]http://edit.imagestation.com/pixami/ImageServer.psp?Cmd=GetEditedImage&ID=sess:0KNBWS105XXY&width=-1&height=-1&fmt=jpeg[/img]

But, is is really big.  If you want to use that in your signature, it needs to be edited down before uploading.

If you just wanted to post in a post, make it look like this..........

&#60img width=600 src=http://edit.imagestation.com/pixami/ImageServer.psp?Cmd=GetEditedImage&ID=sess:0KNBWS105XXY&width=-1&height=-1&fmt=jpeg>

And you will get this....................

<img width=600 src=http://edit.imagestation.com/pixami/ImageServer.psp?Cmd=GetEditedImage&ID=sess:0KNBWS105XXY&width=-1&height=-1&fmt=jpeg>

What a great picture!!!!!!!

Edited to add............

I see you got it.  It still is a bit too wide, 450, needs to be 400.  If not, the clipart police will whack you here.  So use that 600 concept above and jsut use 400.  I think you might have changed pictures while I was typing, LOL.


----------



## maci

Test


----------



## disney4us2002

clueless






Okay, so apparently dot is not the place to use.   Guess I'll have to look thru the imagestation site.

* HI DAN!  I'm just playing with some bumper sticker art!*

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>

<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try imagestation or maybe www.photobucket.com


----------



## queenmichelle

test


----------



## jlima

test


----------



## maxie

I have an image stored on my hard drive . How do you upload it to Photobucket?


----------



## maxie

Got the URL in my signature but it is showing as a URL not as a picture.


----------



## maci

I will attempt to help you.

When you go into imagestation, right click on your picture, then go to where it says properties and highlight the address section, right click again, and hit copy.
Then go to the thread and hit reply, hit the IMG button and the paste the address in the box.

And it SHOULD work for you!


----------



## AmyBeth68

test


----------



## AmyBeth68

test....again


----------



## maxie

Did it! Thanks guys!


----------



## laurie31

testing...


----------



## disney4us2002

test


----------



## lucky978

test


----------



## lucky978

Got it!!!


----------



## mom2alix




----------



## disney4us2002

test


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## disney4us2002

2nd test


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## Cindyluwho

test


----------



## Cindyluwho

It's just coming out as a link.  AAArgh, computers make me nutty!  And, it wouldn't let me copy and paste, had to write the whole thing down and then type it in.


----------



## briannesmom




----------



## 2MuchOhana

Test

Getting a box with a red X  instead of the picture. What does that mean?

Thanks
Jodi


----------



## abitjaded

When I try to log in to put photos on the DIS storage, all I get is a screen with a message telling me to log in again, even after telling me my login is successful!  The tab at the upper right says logout, I am registered, then I log out and go back and forth.  I can never find a tab that says "upload pictures".

Carla


----------



## kimbac3

What's up with this?????

                           Kimba


----------



## Dan Murphy

Jodi, what are you trying to post???  From where??

Carla, Kimba, the DIS gallery has been busted for many months now, check these two threads for help.  Let us know how you do.




http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=569489



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=590782


----------



## 2MuchOhana

new test!

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid139/p3872f3006848ff305a9b6c70e867f133/f701a722.jpg>


----------



## Dan Murphy

What a great picture!!!!  She looks so happy with that balloon!!!


----------



## 2MuchOhana

Thanks Dan! She loves her balloons!


new test, too


----------



## 2MuchOhana

test


----------



## cardramblues

1-2-3


----------



## cardramblues

test again


----------



## catherines_mama




----------



## catherines_mama

> _Originally posted by catherines_mama _
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



ok thats too small
Sig Guideline People!!!! is this one too big?  Help, I cannot resize 






 she's too cute not to put back into my siggi.. help me shrink her if too big.. PLEASE!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Here's a very signature-friendly photo of Catherine- what a cutie!


----------



## lindsey

I'm testing my photo insert


----------



## lindsey

How do I re-size?  Thanks for your help


----------



## WebmasterKathy

< img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid140/pb9d77be0b050979ccf0e7a3ba77101ec/f6e7c27b.jpg>

(Take out the extra space I put in after the first < )

Will give you this: 
<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid140/pb9d77be0b050979ccf0e7a3ba77101ec/f6e7c27b.jpg>

< img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid140/pb9d77be0b050979ccf0e7a3ba77101ec/f6e7c27b.jpg>

Will give you this:
<img width=200 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid140/pb9d77be0b050979ccf0e7a3ba77101ec/f6e7c27b.jpg>


----------



## plenam

Just wondering, I'm logged in to the the DIS photo storage area and it says to log in, what am I doing wrong??

            Brett


            "Waiting to live the dream again"


----------



## LisaTx

The DIS photo storage area is not working and has not been for some time.  I don't expect it to be fixed any time soon.

Try www.imagestation.com  for free photo storage.


----------



## plenam

Thanks, I'll give it a try.


            Brett


            "Waiting to live the dream again"


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=590782


----------



## DAVSEAKAT

I have  registered and logged into DIS  Photo gallery.
#The next instruction says 'click upload photos'
I cannot see a button for upload photos

Please help????


----------



## Dan Murphy

See post and link immediately above from me, the one above that from LisaTx and this link.....

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=569489

The DIS photo thing has been busted for months.


----------



## WheresGoofy

Testing Signature photo


----------



## disney4us2002

test

<center><img src=http://store1.yimg.com/I/victorystore00_1809_872299></center>


----------



## disney4us2002

test


<center>
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




</center>


----------



## april riddle




----------



## april riddle




----------



## april riddle




----------



## Jon16195701

test


----------



## Jon16195701

Why wont it work?

It just shows the URL.


----------



## Dan Murphy

I don't see a url.


----------



## DutchsMommy

OK, I've been trying to get a pic up from imagestation.  All I want to do is post some pics in a thread, not in my signature line.  This is what I managed so far in another thread, but I'm stumped:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=6603479#post6603479

Here is the URL I was posting:


----------



## WebmasterKathy

You're nearly there! If you just take the ".thumb" off the end of your link, you'll get this:







Your photo link should end with ".jpg"

Cute kiddo!!!


----------



## Jon16195701

I took it out.


----------



## DutchsMommy

Thanks...but....I am still having problems.  Here is the URL, I don't see the .thumb thing you are talking about.  If I remove everything after .jpg it doesn't seem to work...

http://imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4140249334&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation. com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid141%2Fpa24cc44ed4333aed2994c5

5e51400a8c%2Ff6c730f6.jpg&caption=Mvc-007s

I changed it to:

http://imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4140249334&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation. com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid141%2Fpa24cc44ed4333aed2994c5

5e51400a8c%2Ff6c730f6.jpg

but that doesn't seem to be right....thanks again for the help.


----------



## DutchsMommy

OK....I think I got it now!!!!!  Here I go.....


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Those last links you posted are the addresses of web pages, not of the photos themselves.

Try this:

Go to a page that has the photo you want, hover the mouse pointer over the photo, and RIGHT click. Select PROPERTIES, and look for the URL (Address) field. Copy that address into your post.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Awwww! That is the happiest, cutest face EVER!!!


----------



## DutchsMommy

Thanks Kathy.  He's now 2 1/2 and there are moments I could throttle him   but I luv the little guy 

Thanks for your help with the posts too - I was forgetting to do the "properties" thing on the big picture, just copying the URL.  So, now that I've got it I have to make sure I don't go crazy with the pics!!  lol

Have a great evening.


----------



## EvilinaDM101

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

You almost have it, EvilinaDM101.  As for the url address, go to the storage bin in your imagestation account, click on the small picture and a larger will pop up.  Then get the url with the right click from that one.  Then when you bring it here, make sure you add the backslash to the final img, like this...

&#91/img]


----------



## EvilinaDM101

did it work?


----------



## EvilinaDM101

I think I got it this time . . . YEA!!! it worked!! THANKS Dan!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

See, I told you that you were so close.  Looks great, enjoy your trip in a couple weeks!!!


----------



## DISNEYWORLDBORN2SHOP

Test


----------



## dansyr

help
I keep getting a link in my signature and not the pic


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

<font color=navy>Hi Dansyr. I fixed it for you.

Your pic is the right byte size, but it was too wide @ 450 pixels, so I resized it.  For pictures within the 400x400 pixels just use [ ] instead of ( ) and you'll get it.

Great pic, btw.  I love it!


----------



## dansyr

Thanks ...you are awesome


----------



## Red Wings Fan

Testing image...






What's up with the link and not just the photo?  Confusion sets in at this time of night.


----------



## Dan Murphy

You are linking to the PAGE, not the PICTURE.  Go to the page and right click over the the picture itself, click on proprties, then highlight and copy the url address (it end in jpg).  Come back and put that address in the img's and you should get this.

Looks tasty too.

Rdited to add, as I am getting a red x, I recall, I think, that you can not link to Ofoto.  Do the same as you did, but use www.imagestation.com .  When uploaded, got the storage bin, click on the small picture, a larger one pops up, use the url from that picture, as I said above.


----------



## Dan Murphy

double post


----------



## Red Wings Fan

Thanks Dan!


----------



## 4DisneyfansinNC

I see my pic has been added, I finally figured it out, but is it too big?  I have no idea how to make it smaller.  Help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Make it look like this......................

&#60img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid143/pc4523b18cb5faddafff0129e73749017/f6a13d17.jpg>

And it will look like this................................

<img height=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid143/pc4523b18cb5faddafff0129e73749017/f6a13d17.jpg>

You do need a space after the img and one after the size, 400 here.

BTW, great picture, kids are sooooooo cute.


----------



## 4DisneyfansinNC

WOOHOOO!!  THANK YOU SO MUCH DAN!


----------



## lulubelle

test


----------



## lulubelle

test


----------



## lulubelle

test


----------



## lulubelle

test


----------



## PrincessaC

How long does it take for a photo to be approved?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Upload it to www.imagestation.com, no waiting for approval stuff there.  Also try www.photobucket.com.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

It should not take long for photos to be approved on the DIS photo site.

We have several folks who check for photos that are waiting to be approved throughout the day as they are able...

I remember approving your Ninja Turtles photo earlier this morning.


----------



## Hermosa11

test


----------



## pooky_uk

Guys, sorry..I'm jumping on this thread!!!  I need help!

First I tried using webshots and my pic had a red x in it...

So I then tried Image station....and I get "image unavailable"....

Can someone help me please?

Thanks

laura


----------



## pooky_uk

See, I just needed a bit of patience!!!

Worked, at last!


----------



## Hermosa11

test


----------



## Kala

http://pak01.pictures.aol.com/NASApp/ygp/Login

http://pak01.pictures.aol.com/NASApp/ygp/Login

http://pak01.pictures.aol.com/NASApp/ygp/Login


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try imagestation again.  When you go there and upload, make sure you then go to the storage bin.  Click on the small picture and then right mouse click over the picture, click on properties then and then copy the url address.  Come here with that and paste in the img guys.


----------



## MissyBrenda

Thank you!!!


----------



## MelodyMack

Thanks for the great directions!  I got my daughters pic on the sig OK, but I can't figure out how to resize it.  I think the dimensions are too big for regs.  I tried cutting and pasting other code, but all it did was cut and paste someone elses pic! 

Help oh wise ones!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

There you go, Melody! I sized MackCindy's photo down a bit. You can look at your signature if you want to see the code to do that.

She's so sweet, all dressed up in her Princess finery!


----------



## ziggystardust

test


----------



## clh2

but it isn't working.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have a picture, clh2, that you are trying to post?


----------



## clh2

Yes Dan, I do have a picture I am trying to post - of DD in her Halloween costume.  It just wasn't working for me - and unfortunately - I just don't have the time/patience this particular weekend to fiigure it out.  

I actually got it in a post one time, but it was teeny tiny, (like a thumbnail) so I deleted it, and couldn't get it back on.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Well, when you have the time, upload it to www.imagestation.com then go to the storage bin there.  When there, click on the small thumbnail picture, a bigger one will pop up.  Right mosue click over the picture, click properties, highlight and copy yhe url address.  Come back here and do the picture thing with the img's, if you know that part.   If not, just post that you do not.  We'll get it.


----------



## clh2

testing again!






and again!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

CLH- instead of grabbing the address of the thumbnail image, CLICK on it to get to the larger image. Then grab the URL of THAT one!


----------



## clh2

I think I've got it!

Thanks so much for your help -Dan and Kathy!


----------



## angel's momma

test


----------



## dmonroe

test


----------



## lgaston

testing


----------



## pattyT

i have done this before...
now it won't work -
augh
it is just showing the link!
Can you give me a hint what I might be doing wrong??


----------



## septbride2002

Testing


----------



## septbride2002

Trying to post picture - but can't seem to get it right - can anyone help?


----------



## septbride2002

Testing


----------



## septbride2002

testing


----------



## septbride2002




----------



## Dan Murphy

Make it look like this.....

[ img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid150/p605c7aae6da5adf8dbc7635ec93fad03/f5ec0130.jpg[/img]

But remove the single space after the first [ so it look like this 

and you will get this...........

[img]http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid150/p605c7aae6da5adf8dbc7635ec93fad03/f5ec0130.jpg

A pretty picture too.


----------



## bfosbenner

testing it, but not working,  Why?


----------



## septbride2002

Testing


----------



## septbride2002

YEAH! Thank you Dan for your help!  I was about to throw my monitor out a window!
~Amanda


----------



## dolphindan1

testing


----------



## dolphindan1

testing


----------



## Lisa loves Pooh

test






YEAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

You got it, Lisa


----------



## bfosbenner

I still cant seem to get my picture to work.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Make the code look like this...........



		HTML:
	

<IMG width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/47827DSCN0176-med.JPG>


And you should get this........

<IMG width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/47827DSCN0176-med.JPG>

Neat picture.


----------



## Eeyore_lives

testing signature photo..............


----------



## Eeyore_lives

another test......


----------



## Eeyore_lives

still trying..................


----------



## Eeyore_lives

hmmmmmmm...................


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Try this:


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Ummmm... that won't work for your signature. It's a little (okay, a WHOLE HECKUVA LOT) too big!   

Would you like a hand with getting the size under control?


----------



## Eeyore_lives

Yikes!  It's a big one!!!!  GEEEEEEZ - did I make a mistake in typing it out?????  Sorry - not getting this very well............


----------



## Eeyore_lives

hehehehehe - YES - thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Okay... try this one:






Pictures in signatures can't be bigger than 35K, and they can't be bigger than 400 x 400 pixels. This version should fit the bill.

If you hit "quote" at the bottom of this post, you can just cut and paste the link and the IMG tags from this post.


----------



## Eeyore_lives

let's see.................


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Oh, good!!! You grabbed the one I reduced already!

It is an awesome shot. I adore Wishes!


----------



## Eeyore_lives

WOOHOO!  Success!!!!! Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Eeyore_lives

OK - this is it.... just one more test!


----------



## nursetink

testing


----------



## nursetink

Can someone help me with what I may have done wrong.  Please rescue me.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Make it look like this...........




		HTML:
	

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/54220DSCN1027-med.JPG>


And you will get this......

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/54220DSCN1027-med.JPG>

Picture is a bit too wide so had to make it smaller using the 400 code.

Neat picture!!!!


----------



## nursetink

testing again


----------



## nursetink

Okay Dan I guess I'm an idiot!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Delete what you have there in your signature.  Highlight, copy and paste what I have there on the page before this one.


----------



## nursetink

Thanks for all your help and expertise Dan.


----------



## Dan Murphy

And now you are an expert.   Looks great!!!


----------



## barbnbrian

I would like to add a photo of SSR at the bottom next to my countdown timer but can't find the photo I see other SSR owners using.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

I'm trying to register in the photo gallery so I can (try to...) upload a photo for my signature, but I'm getting a "No input file specified" message when I click on the register button.  Is the problem on my end or the gallery's end? HELP!

Thanks, T&B


----------



## got2travel

Tigger&Belle said:
			
		

> I'm trying to register in the photo gallery so I can (try to...) upload a photo for my signature, but I'm getting a "No input file specified" message when I click on the register button.  Is the problem on my end or the gallery's end? HELP!
> 
> Thanks, T&B



I had that problem at first too. Turns out you don't have to register, just log in with your DIS log in and password.


----------



## got2travel

No for my question, I uploaded my photo last night and it worked on my sig. Now today, the picutre isn't showing, just the little red X in a box. 

I made sure it was less than 400 pxls and under 35k. So what did I miss?


----------



## got2travel

Ok, its working now. Changed the link from uploads to data.


----------



## Tigger&Belle

got2travel said:
			
		

> I had that problem at first too. Turns out you don't have to register, just log in with your DIS log in and password.



I had previously tried to sign in with my DIS log in (many times over the course of several days) and got a message saying that it was an invalid log on. So when I saw this thread I figured that I needed to register. I'm so confused.... (doesn't take much I should add).

T&B


----------



## crazee4mickey




----------



## Dan Murphy

barbnbrian said:
			
		

> I would like to add a photo of SSR at the bottom next to my countdown timer but can't find the photo I see other SSR owners using.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  Thanks.


Is this it????


----------



## EymanFamilyVacation

wish they offered more instructions


----------



## Dan Murphy

What is the question, EFV??


----------



## 3DAN

Mind if I ask a question?
I am interested in placing the DVC emblem of the 2005 cruise life preserver that you have seen in other posts below my two countdowns.  It does not want to take it.  I am unsure of the problem.  It may be that I already have images above the countdowns or there may be other problems that I don't know about.  Clicked IMG followed by the http:// email address.gif followed by[/IMG], but no luck.  Where do I stand? I suspect that I am over the limit with images.
Bill


----------



## barbnbrian

Dan Murphy - The picture I want is the one of the outside the the DVC and it says "SSR" at the bottom of the picture and has the boat going by it.  I wanted to place it at the bottom next to my countdown timer.  Do you know how I can get it or where to find it?


----------



## Dan Murphy

3DAN said:
			
		

> Mind if I ask a question?
> I am interested in placing the DVC emblem of the 2005 cruise life preserver that you have seen in other posts below my two countdowns.  It does not want to take it.  I am unsure of the problem.  It may be that I already have images above the countdowns or there may be other problems that I don't know about.  Clicked IMG followed by the http:// email address.gif followed by[/IMG], but no luck.  Where do I stand? I suspect that I am over the limit with images.
> Bill


Where is the clip??


----------



## Dan Murphy

barbnbrian said:
			
		

> Dan Murphy - The picture I want is the one of the outside the the DVC and it says "SSR" at the bottom of the picture and has the boat going by it.  I wanted to place it at the bottom next to my countdown timer.  Do you know how I can get it or where to find it?


Where have you seen this picture? Can you give me a link?


----------



## barbnbrian

Dan, the picture I want near my countdown timer is the one that Doug7856 has at the bottom of all his posts.  Is this picture available to everyone and how can I get it?  Thanks.


----------



## Dan Murphy

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=7369905#post7369905

That is a pretty picture for sure (though a bit out of the clipart police guidelines for size).  It appears that that it is his picture, as it is hosted on Shutterfly, a personal picture hosting website.  You might send Doug a PM or email and ask him if you can use it.  If he lets you, ask if he can resize it, you resize it, or ask here for it to be resized, as, if used as it is, the clipart people will eventually whack you for size.


----------



## 3DAN

Dan, here is the location " monorailgreen.info/DIS/SS2005.gif "
What do you think?


----------



## barbnbrian

I have sent Doug7856 a PM and never got a response.  I didn't realize that it was his own picture.

Doug7856, if you see this post, please send me a PM.  I would like to use the SSR picture you have at the end of your signature.  Can I, pretty please?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Use this.......



		HTML:
	

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/dmurphydis/SS2005.gif[/IMG]


and get this..........






I think that is on someone's site so I put on mine for you.


----------



## 3DAN

Dan, I keep getting the message"you have included too many messages/images in your previous post."  When looking at my signature,  do you think I have too many images with all the smilies?  And thanks for the reply post.
Bill


----------



## Dan Murphy

I would guess that is it, Bill.  I think the limit is 10 in a post, never heard of a limit in signatures though.  I have asked several times to various wm's here on the limits but as of yet have had no response back.  Try eliminating a smilie and see what happens.


----------



## cotomom

Trying to see if this works.  You guys have all been so helpful in my quest to get a picture on!  Thank you!


----------



## cotomom

wahhhhh... why isn't this working as a pic and it's a link?


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> I think the limit is 10 in a post, never heard of a limit in signatures though.



It's the same setting.  It's possible to have carried over more than 10 from the previous version of vB.
I haven't played with it, but that is most likely why you are getting the error.


----------



## disneylover5

When I try to register on the The Dis Gallery, my computer just says NO INPUT FILE SPECIFIED...is this my problem? What am I adoing wrong?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## WebmasterKathy

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> When I try to register on the The Dis Gallery, my computer just says NO INPUT FILE SPECIFIED...is this my problem? What am I adoing wrong?
> Thanks
> Lisa



Lisa, you don't need to register on the photo gallery, just log in with your DISboards name and password.


----------



## disneylover5

Thanks Kathy, I tried that before I posted and this is what it said

Invalid login. Please check your username and password

I know my username and password...does not seem to be case sensitive???


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Your password should be case sensitive...


----------



## disneylover5

My password should be lower case, but I have tried it all kinds of ways and it will not logon....? Any other suggestions?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Hmmm... looks like there could be a problem. Let me work on it.


----------



## Dan Murphy

WebmasterCricket said:
			
		

> It's the same setting.  It's possible to have carried over more than 10 from the previous version of vB.
> I haven't played with it, but that is most likely why you are getting the error.


Hi Cricket.  I know we had at least 20 before the upgrade, now 10.


----------



## 3DAN

Dan,
Just wanted to say thanks for the help.  I am going to wait before tinkering any more with my signature.  Primarily because my time on the computer is somewhat limited.  When the weekend gets here,  I'll dink around and let you know.  It's really cool hangin on this thread where you all know about what to do.  Wish I had your knowlege but I am fairly computer ignorant.  
Bill


----------



## WebmasterCricket

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> Hi Cricket.  I know we had at least 20 before the upgrade, now 10.



They might have been seperate settings before.  I don't remember the old control panel very well.

I can submit it, but no promises.


----------



## 3DAN

Cricket,
I'm just trying to make my posts look like everyone elses, you know.
Unfortunately, I have eight people with me on the DVC cruise and I like the DVC life preserver.  I didn't mean to cause you any trouble.  
Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## Dan Murphy

Bill, would either of these help you?











They each count as one image.


Cricket, when I mentioned 10 before the change, I meant the post, not signature area.  I only was familiar with the posting number, from all the pictures I did/do.  Push that button, turn that dial, LOL, raise that number, you can do, Cricket's our guy.


----------



## disneylover5

WebmasterKathy,
I tried again this morning and I still can not logon?
Thanks for your help,
Lisa


----------



## WebmasterCricket

3DAN said:
			
		

> Cricket,
> I'm just trying to make my posts look like everyone elses, you know.
> Unfortunately, I have eight people with me on the DVC cruise and I like the DVC life preserver.  I didn't mean to cause you any trouble.
> Thanks,
> Bill



It's not trouble at all.  I just don't want you to get your hopes up if there is a reason it can't be turned up


----------



## WebmasterKathy

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> WebmasterKathy,
> I tried again this morning and I still can not logon?
> Thanks for your help,
> Lisa



Alex is going to need to work on it...


----------



## Chicago526

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> Thanks Kathy, I tried that before I posted and this is what it said
> 
> Invalid login. Please check your username and password
> 
> I know my username and password...does not seem to be case sensitive???



Just to report, I'm having the same problem as Disneylover5.  And I've posted pictures to the gallery in the past (Dec '04), so I know I'm registered!


----------



## 3DAN

Dan, 
The way the parties break down is A)  Husband and wife with son and daughter and B)  Mom with two daughters and a son.  Can you customize ?  LOL.  You are being so helpful that I just might  have to adopt you for the cruise also.
Bill


----------



## disneylover5

Quote:
Originally Posted by disneylover5
WebmasterKathy,
I tried again this morning and I still can not logon?
Thanks for your help,
Lisa 



Alex is going to need to work on it...

Alex, I still can not logon onto the DIS PHOTO GALLERY, can you help me wioth what I am doing wrong. I am using my disboards logon and password.
Thanks so much,
Lisa


----------



## nowellsl

If I have photos in Yahoo photos, can I post them in a thread or in my signature?  If so, how?  Thanks!!
I've tried but all I get is a link to the picture.


----------



## WebmasterKathy

I don't think Yahoo allows hot linking to their photos.


----------



## jbwolffiv

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Mousefanz

Picture TEST


----------



## Mousefanz

Picture test


----------



## Mousefanz

Picture test


----------



## disneylover5

okay, it now let me log in, thank you very much...but I only have a link and not a picture. I used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end.
Can you help?Lisa


----------



## hydster

never mind


----------



## Dan Murphy

disneylover5 said:
			
		

> okay, it now let me log in, thank you very much...but I only have a link and not a picture. I used
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end.
> Can you help?Lisa


Make it look like this.............



		HTML:
	

[IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/523/41451Disney_Family-med.jpg[/IMG]



and get this........






I think it may need to be resized if used in signature.


----------



## lissawynn

I'd like to add a picture to my post, but when I go to the photo page, I get a weird message about no input file.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mikayla'sMom

Please help. I finally got my 2 countdown clocks, but I can't get the picture to appear! What am I doing wrong? I would also love to know how to get the moving ship or BCV picture under my name?


----------



## Blondy876

testing


----------



## disneylover5

You are right I need to re-size, can you help me?


----------



## WebmasterKathy

There you go- I edited your photo, so now you're under the 35K file size limit, and within the 400x400 pixel guidelines.


----------



## disneylover5

Thank you so much! I really appreciate it!
Lisa


----------



## WebmasterKathy

Glad I could help!


----------



## my3princes

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

lissawynn said:
			
		

> I'd like to add a picture to my post, but when I go to the photo page, I get a weird message about no input file.  What am I doing wrong?


Not sure how to help on this one, Lissa.  Try using your DIS board name and password to log in.



			
				mikayla'sMom said:
			
		

> Please help. I finally got my 2 countdown clocks, but I can't get the picture to appear! What am I doing wrong? I would also love to know how to get the moving ship or BCV picture under my name?


Try using this code here, Heather...........



		HTML:
	

<img=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/28780WDW_11-04_Mikayla-Mickey_Mouse_sepia-med.jpg>


And get this.........


<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/28780WDW_11-04_Mikayla-Mickey_Mouse_sepia-med.jpg>

A beautiful picture!!!!



			
				my3princes said:
			
		

> testing




Try using this..........



		HTML:
	

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/639258X10-med.jpg>



And you should get this.................

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/639258X10-med.jpg>

And again, another very nice picture!!


Mousefanz, what are you trying to add?  Do you have a link??


----------



## TinkerbellMama

I am trying to follow the instructions but I'm clueless!  Ack!  LOL


----------



## TinkerbellMama

How about now?  <crossing fingers>


----------



## TinkerbellMama

Last try for today!!!


----------



## minivan3

testing


----------



## minivan3

Now can someone help me resize this picture a little smaller?


----------



## my3princes

Dan Murphy thanks for your help.  I had tried that last night, but it was a smaller compressed photo.  I'm new to this compression stuff and the HP software doesn't give me alot of options.  I finally discovered if I resized to an 8x10 then compressed it gave me enough pixels for a fairly clear photo when resized in my signature.  I'm sure that there must be an easier way to do it, but until I get a handle on compression I'll have to do it that way.

Thanks again


----------



## Dan Murphy

my3princes said:
			
		

> Dan Murphy thanks for your help.  I had tried that last night, but it was a smaller compressed photo.  I'm new to this compression stuff and the HP software doesn't give me alot of options.  I finally discovered if I resized to an 8x10 then compressed it gave me enough pixels for a fairly clear photo when resized in my signature.  I'm sure that there must be an easier way to do it, but until I get a handle on compression I'll have to do it that way.
> 
> Thanks again


Maybe give this a look...........


http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...88319-4262233?v=glance&s=electronics&n=507846


----------



## Dan Murphy

minivan3 said:
			
		

> Now can someone help me resize this picture a little smaller?


Use the coding I sent to you in the email..............



		HTML:
	

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/4324687618340706_0_ALB_1_.jpg>


----------



## minivan3

Thanks Dan! Please feel free to brighten it up a bit also.

Thanks for all your help.

Kim


----------



## Dan Murphy

Check your email, Kim.


----------



## Madi100

testing


----------



## DisneyGirl2005

testing


----------



## disney4us2002

testing


----------



## disney4us2002

testing


----------



## bobbiwoz

This is a test


----------



## Dan Murphy

Ofoto does not alow links, just a red x here.  Try www.photobucket.com


----------



## brambletiger

Test

<img width=400 src=http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid158/pc690452e15d754573a01fa904b00cdff/f51e44b1.jpg>


----------



## SC Minnie

Help!

I finally got my pictures in the photo gallery now I am completely clueless on how to follow the instructions from there. I keep trying but end up only copying over the address. What am I doing wrong?????


----------



## keenercam

testing -- I have never tried posting a picture before!


----------



## Dan Murphy

SC Minnie said:
			
		

> Help!
> 
> I finally got my pictures in the photo gallery now I am completely clueless on how to follow the instructions from there. I keep trying but end up only copying over the address. What am I doing wrong?????


You want to go to your picture, put your mouse pointer over (on) the picture, right mouse click, a box pops up, scroll down to properties, left click on that.  Another box pops up.  Highlight with your mouse the url address, right mouse click and click on copy.  Come back to a post or your signature.  If you see a yellow box 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 above the typing box, click on it.  The first part of the code is put in.  The nright mouse click and click on paste, so it goes immediately after the ].  Then go to the upper right on the window and click on the *Close All Tags* button.  That should do it.

Great picture, keenercam.


----------



## SC Minnie

Thanks Dan! Now, how do I resize this?


----------



## Dan Murphy

You're getting it now!!!   You need to click on the small picture there in the album to pop up a larger one.  However, I looked and the amount of bytes in both of those are a bit over what their rules are here.  Do you have photo edit software to size them down a bit?  if not, I can do for you.  Great pictures.


----------



## SC Minnie

Dan Murphy said:
			
		

> You're getting it now!!!   You need to click on the small picture there in the album to pop up a larger one.  However, I looked and the amount of bytes in both of those are a bit over what their rules are here.  Do you have photo edit software to size them down a bit?  if not, I can do for you.  Great pictures.



Thanks for your help Dan!  I am at work and don't have edit software here.


----------



## dreamalittledream

testing and hoping that I did this OK and it is following the rules for the board


----------



## siennacrew

Test

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=2477


----------



## siennacrew

testing


----------



## Dan Murphy

That picture appears to be gone.


----------



## clh2




----------



## Beth__WDW23/6/02

Just testing....


----------



## mikayla'sMom

Please help   I can't get my picture to appear! I only get a red X!

Anyone know what I did wrong?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Use this and it should work...................



		HTML:
	

<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/28780WDW_11-04_Mikayla-Mickey_Mouse_sepia-med.jpg>



<img width=400 src=http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/28780WDW_11-04_Mikayla-Mickey_Mouse_sepia-med.jpg>


I had to use html code to make it a bit smaller to fit their rules here.  Very nice picture.


----------



## pooky_uk

Just testing!


----------



## kimisabella

I hope someone can help me out here - I'm trying to put a picture in my signature, but at the bottom of the thread, where it shows the "posting rules" it says that I may not post attachments - does anyone know why I can't, and how I may be able to change that?  Thanks.


----------



## mikayla'sMom

Mr. Dan Murphy...Thank you SOOOOO much


----------



## Dan Murphy

kimisabella said:
			
		

> I hope someone can help me out here - I'm trying to put a picture in my signature, but at the bottom of the thread, where it shows the "posting rules" it says that I may not post attachments - does anyone know why I can't, and how I may be able to change that?  Thanks.


Well, your picture is fine here.  Bt attachments, they mean file links to load an attachement, like in an email.  Yours looks fine.  And cute too.


----------



## Bob NC

testing


----------



## Sandy22

Is there a way to resize pictures using code?  I don't have a photo editor at home.  I tried the width = 400 I saw earlier in this thread but it didn't work.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MrIncreadable




----------



## MrIncreadable




----------



## Mimi Q




----------



## RickinNYC

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4108&sort=2&cat=500&page=1[img]

this is a test


----------



## Southern4sure

I need help with resizing...I tried the <img with thingy I saw on the thread..but it didnt work.

Help!

Southern4sure

ETA;  I just noticed on posting rules my HTML codes are off...could this be why I cant resize?


----------



## BVC4us

all I can say is Dan and webmasterKathy you guys are wonderful. I have just read all these posts and unfortunately I still cannot post my picture. I still just get the URL...I have followed your directions and it still comes up with no picture. I have been trying for hours!!!!!! anyway, if you have any more ideas please let me know. thanks


----------



## Dan Murphy

Rick, put a forward slash in that second img, like this [/img].

BVC4us, where is the url?

Southern4sure, yes, now, with HTML notworking, it is more difficult to resize.  They have to be resized before you upload.  Need help?


----------



## goodferry

I am having trouble uploading a picture into the Dis photos. Every time I try, I either get a "this page can not be displayed" error message or a "this file is too large" error message. I am trying a test of uploading one picture, so I am not sure what I am doing wrong.


----------



## goodferry

this is the exact message I am getting
There were 1 files which exceeded limits which do not appear in this list:
100_0180.JPG (exceeds filesize limit).
Either remove files to make more room or reduce the size of the files you are uploading and then try again


----------



## MazdaUK

I got that too - this is the only pic which has appeared
http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4922&sort=2&cat=500&page=1

Do I need to set up a separate file on my computer with smaller pics before downloading?

I'm confused!


----------



## NEM




----------



## Emmaline Lola

testing picture!  did I do it?


----------



## Dan Murphy

MazdaUK said:
			
		

> I got that too - this is the only pic which has appeared
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=4922&sort=2&cat=500&page=1
> 
> Do I need to set up a separate file on my computer with smaller pics before downloading?
> 
> I'm confused!


If you upload to www.photobucket.com you can use some simple size edits there.  Other than that, yes, you have to resize on PC before uploading.


----------



## hilside

test


----------



## taximomfor4

testing


----------



## tubaman

[/IMG]


----------



## Chrissi Pooh

trying to see if i got this picture thing to work.....I am using imagestaion but the picture won't show....can anyone help???


----------



## VickiVM

I want to post a photo with my signature.  I've posted two photo's on the DisPhoto member's site, but when I right click on my photo, I don't get the 'properties' prompt so that I can get a url - I get 'open link' all the way to 'bookmark'.

Here's the link to my photo

Family photo-Moreno 


What step am I missing?  I did check that I was logged into site and I was.

Thanks


----------



## jlowejd5

Please don't be too big...






Please?


----------



## jlowejd5

you're an idiot, justin...


----------



## Zoo Keeper




----------



## Jhalkias

Here are some of my favorites from last December:


----------



## Jenn Lynn

Help please!

I am trying to edit this picture for my Sig. It needs to be 400 not 450 right? I can't get it to work! Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

See my other post on the test board, Jenn.


----------



## tiggger1

testing my siggie


----------



## tiggger1

testing agian


----------



## KellyluvsDisney

trying to see if my picture comes up.


----------



## KellyluvsDisney

Trying one more time.


----------



## KellyluvsDisney

Okay I think I finally got it.

Thanks to this thread for teaching me how to do this.


----------



## Astryd

testing I hope the picture is not too big.


----------



## ScottOKW2K

Our Darling daughter on our first trip - 1999


----------



## MazdaUK

That piglet piccie is soooo cute! Must try harder to get a piccy on!


----------



## melaniemiller2002

I'm getting really frustrated.  I've read through this entire thread and it seems nobody has had the particular problem I have.  When I go to imagestation.com or the photo gallery here, open my photo, then right click, I don't even have a properties option.  What am I doing wrong?

Melanie


----------



## MazdaUK

I've got the same problem (although it makes it easy for you all to view our special Pooh moment - if you see what I mean  )

Why isn't it working?

I tried editing photos using the site recommended but it kept cutting either people or the castle off. I'd really like to do a funky montage if anyone can help


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do you have a Mac or a PC??

If you use www.photobucket.com, it will set up the code and img's for you, just copy and paste.


----------



## MazdaUK

yes, I tried photobucket and it would only take a few of my pics and cropped others in strange ways (losing poeple and the castle, for example).

I'll persevere (when its less hot)


----------



## Dan Murphy

How big are the pictures?  PB limits to 1 meg I think.


----------



## MazdaUK

OK, I've managed to get some pics into my DIS album, and I've got a link at the bottom of my signature, but how do I make that link into a visible photo?


----------



## burnsoc

Test


----------



## Dan Murphy

MazdaUK said:
			
		

> OK, I've managed to get some pics into my DIS album, and I've got a link at the bottom of my signature, but how do I make that link into a visible photo?


Follow the line of thought in the OP of this thread.  If you get stuck, PM me.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=320681


----------



## scrapperjill

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid159/p6a95fa4b000b3c46e725ac0b1a00c646/f501d1c9.jpg


----------



## scrapperjill




----------



## wannabecruiser

Ok, I Am Just Trying To See If This Worked, Hopefully It Does......here Goes I Am Pressing Submit With Fingers Crossed!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

NOPE IT DIDN'T!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I WILL TRY AGAIN LATER!


----------



## Dan Murphy

wannabecruiser, your picture is on your PC.  You have to upload it to the Net somewhere.  Try www.photobucket.com.  Let us know if you get stuck.


----------



## wannabecruiser

OK TRYING AGAIN!!!!!????  WITH LUCK I DID IT RIGHT THIS TIME???     HERE GOES......................


----------



## wannabecruiser

wannabecruiser said:
			
		

> OK TRYING AGAIN!!!!!????  WITH LUCK I DID IT RIGHT THIS TIME???     HERE GOES......................




NOPE WHAT HAPPENED THIS TIME?


----------



## wannabecruiser

I Did It I Did It!!!!  Now I Would Like To Make This A Lot Smaller I Will Go Back And Read To Figure Out How To Do It!!!


----------



## wannabecruiser

Ok Thanks For The Help!!!


----------



## knoxt




----------



## knoxt

knoxt said:
			
		

>




Why won't my picture show up???What am I doing wrong???


----------



## knoxt

How do I make it smaller??? WAY TO BIG!!! LOL


----------



## Dan Murphy

You need to upload a bigger picture to PB.

On imagestation, you were linking the page, not the picture.  PB is MUCH easier.


----------



## knoxt

Where can I find the pixels listed and how do I resize?


----------



## Caskbill

knoxt said:
			
		

> Where can I find the pixels listed and how do I resize?


Yes, it's too big.  If you right-click the photo and select properties, you can get the photo's URL, filesize, and dimensions (pixels).

You're using photobucket.  If you go to your photo there you can select it and click edit photo.  From there you'll have a selection to change the size, I think to 75%, 50%, or 25% of original.  You're currently at 682x461 pixels, so if you select 50% you should be about 341x230 pixels which is real close to DISboard signature guidelines (550x200)(Just a tad over but nothing to worry about)


----------



## knoxt

Caskbill said:
			
		

> Yes, it's too big.  If you right-click the photo and select properties, you can get the photo's URL, filesize, and dimensions (pixels).
> 
> You're using photobucket.  If you go to your photo there you can select it and click edit photo.  From there you'll have a selection to change the size, I think to 75%, 50%, or 25% of original.  You're currently at 682x461 pixels, so if you select 50% you should be about 341x230 pixels which is real close to DISboard signature guidelines (550x200)(Just a tad over but nothing to worry about)



Here it goes...


----------



## knoxt

knoxt said:
			
		

> Here it goes...



Is this the right size???


----------



## Dan Murphy

Great picture!!


----------



## JustineMarie

TEST


----------



## tiggerbell

OK, this is off of snapfsh.  The URL under Properties doesn't end in JPG - is that my problem?


----------



## Caskbill

tiggerbell said:
			
		

> http://images.snapfish.com/344397%3A723232%7Ffp46%3Dot%3E233%3A%3D877%3D%3B77%
> 
> OK, this is off of snapfsh.  The URL under Properties doesn't end in JPG - is that my problem?


Yes, that appears to be the problem.  That does not appear to be an image address of any kind.  Putting image tags on it will not work if the data itself is not actually an image.

Does that go to a photo album page or something instead of directly to a photo itself?

It could also be that snapfish does not allow direct linking and that they use a special code that only their system will interpret.

Typically most Images will end in jpg, or gif, or png. (these extensions tell the browser how the image is coded)

 (They can even be bitmaps bmp although this is not recommended due to the large filesizes involved)


----------



## dturner

testing


----------



## cujobugs

testing


----------



## lulu71

Test....


----------



## d'Isigny

testing new signature for our cruise group


----------



## d'Isigny

testing again with link

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/5744molar_express_for_dis_boards-thumb.jpg


----------



## d'Isigny

testing a link to see if someone can get to the larger image from dis gallery 

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=7562


----------



## PoohHappens

Would someone be able to tell me how to fix my problem.  Every time I try to add a photo I get a box with a red x in it.


----------



## Caskbill

PoohHappens said:
			
		

> Would someone be able to tell me how to fix my problem.  Every time I try to add a photo I get a box with a red x in it.


What server's site are you using for the photo?  If it's a site which doesn't allow direct linking, then you'll get the 'no photo' red-X logo.


----------



## Alicia87

Testing my pic


----------



## Alicia87

Another test.....


----------



## GF Girl

I need help!  I am trying to post pics in the member galleries.  It's not quite working for me.  
I have chosen a gallery
browsed and selected pictures


What goes here> URL of page to parse images from:

When I hit submit it's telling me the file size is too large.  But it doesn't exceed 2mb

HELLLLLLLLP!


----------



## Kteacher

Is there a way to post Photopass images? I thought I had seen some of these pictures in threads, but I can't seem to figure out how to do this


----------



## iluvcountry

I want to get a picture of Sara Evans in my sig. I copy it then try to paste, but it won't let me. How do I get her picture in my sig?


----------



## iluvcountry

Ok, nvm about the post that I just post. READ THIS ONE INSTEAD! 
Ok, I am on the page that I upload the photo. It says URL of page to parse images from. What the heck does that mean?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Kteacher said:
			
		

> Is there a way to post Photopass images? I thought I had seen some of these pictures in threads, but I can't seem to figure out how to do this


You would have to copy the image to your PC, (I think with a PrtScr, as I think right click is disabled), into a photo editor, save to the PC, then upload to a Net site.


----------



## Dan Murphy

iluvcountry said:
			
		

> Ok, nvm about the post that I just post. READ THIS ONE INSTEAD!
> Ok, I am on the page that I upload the photo. It says URL of page to parse images from. What the heck does that mean?


Right mose clic on the image, save to your desktop on your PC then upload to a Net site, like www.photobucket.com and then link from there.  Let me know if that lost you.


----------



## Kteacher

Thanks Dan


----------



## Dizneydaz

Help-the photo in my signature worked for a few days, now it's gone.  (just the red x box)  what happened?  My pix was posted in the Dis Photo Gallery and now I can't access that (page moved or ???)  Please help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I think that site is broken now.

Try www.photobucket.com


----------



## Jules74

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Testing posting a picture...


----------



## dbenlee

Test posting a picture


----------



## dbenlee

Another test picture post


----------



## CathrynRose

) Siggy Test


----------



## CathrynRose

Last one - I promise


----------



## CathrynRose

LisaTx said:
			
		

> You post a picture just like you do clipart.  The short version is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> You'll :
> 
> .php?s=&threadid=332080]DIS Signature Guidellines.[/URL]
> 
> If you need any assistance posting photos or complying with the guidelines, please ask on the Tech Support Board.  We can usually reduce the size of photos to meet the guidelines.



Last test - I SWEAR!@


----------



## Dan Murphy

Welcome to the DIS, CathrynRose.   Very nice picture.

An FYI....your picture is a bit too big to meet their new rules here and the clipart police might delete it on you, after all that work.   If you have a photo edit program, take a look at Alex's thread stuck at the top of this board.  (the one Kathy has stuck below it has outdated info in it).  If you do not, try using www.photobucket.com, a very easy site to use, and it has a simple size edit bulit in.  

Again, welcome.


----------



## Caskbill

Your photo is definitely too large to meet signature guidelines which state nothing over 200 pixels high.  Your current photo is 360 pixels.

You can look at this post to see how you can use MS paint to resize your photo.

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=9991235&postcount=4


----------



## Dukesmom

Uggh, why the box with a red x?!  Where do I have to upload my picture to make this work?  Help!


----------



## Dan Murphy

I am confident Walgreens does not allow linking.  Upload the picture to www.photobucket.com, very easy to use, and link from there.


----------



## carolinagirl

Testing:


----------



## Eeyore2142

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

I do not think Kodak allows linking, try www.photobucket.com.


----------



## Martha7

Testing posting a photo here


----------



## Martha7

Testing again to see signature...


----------



## Martha7

Another test...


----------



## newarknut

testing


----------



## Caskbill

Just a Reminder....

Please put all test posts on the TEST Board, not here on the Tech Support board.

Thanks


----------



## Wendy1953

I have an iMac, and can't right click to add pics, so can you help me?


----------



## reeeoga

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/86636SS_Flatbread-med.JPG


----------



## Dan Murphy

Giving you a bump here.


----------



## tinkernelllec

Can someone help me? All I have is a link to the photo!!! I'm trying and it's not working.


----------



## Panthra529

test photo


----------



## Panthra529

YEAH!


----------



## kellyf2626

HELP!

Ok...all I keep getting is this box with an "x" in it?!?! Someone please help! I am using Yahoo....


----------



## Dan Murphy

tinkernelllec said:
			
		

> Can someone help me? All I have is a link to the photo!!! I'm trying and it's not working.


I do not think that snapfish allows linking.  Try uploading to ww.photobucket.com, many here use that site and it works well. 

Looks cute, Panthra529.


----------



## Dan Murphy

kellyf2626 said:
			
		

> HELP!
> 
> Ok...all I keep getting is this box with an "x" in it?!?! Someone please help! I am using Yahoo....


Same as above, try www.photobucket.com


----------



## kabbie




----------



## WebmasterKathy

Kabbie- 

You're using the link to the PAGE instead of to your photo. Try this- go to a page where you see your photo displayed. Do not grab the URL for the page. Instead, hover your mouse over your photo, right mouse click and select properties. You'll see the URL for the photo in the properties box, and that's the address you'll need to use.

And when you use the IMG tags, the second one needs a "/", like this: [/IMG]

Give it another shot!


----------



## kabbie




----------



## kabbie

YEAH!!!!!


----------



## MOMOFMNM

http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/uploads/87478/98263575408_0_ALB.jpg


----------



## Dan Murphy

See my reply on your other thread.


----------



## twojo21




----------



## helens042266

testing photo


----------



## helens042266

testing


----------



## helens042266

testing...again!


----------



## cometsmom




----------



## twinscandc

Hey Moderator....

Are my photos too big....I'm not sure how to size them.  Can you help?

Thanks!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Not a moderator type person here, but I resized these for you where they should meet their rules.










http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/dmurphydis/twincandc1.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v244/dmurphydis/twincandc2.jpg


I used a photo edit program to resize (also cropped just a bit).  A good site to use for hosting your images is www.photobucket.com.  Works very easily, simple to use.  It even has a basic size editor.

Very nice pictures, very cute.


----------



## twinscandc

Thanks Dan Murphy!!  I will try Photo Bucket.  We just started using this digital camera as it was a gift from my father in law before our baby was born.  I'm trying to become more "advanced" in my skills and knowledge during my maternity leave!!  Thanks again for sizing them and your sweet compliment!!

I grew up on the Indiana side of Chicago!!  The Merrilliville area.  I have a brother that lives in Woodridge.  My old stomping grounds!!  I miss Lake Michigan!!

Have a Magical day!!


----------



## twinscandc

Why didn't it work.....I guess I have to copy the URL into my sig. section, right..?  I'll try that!!

Sorry......


----------



## twinscandc

What am I doing wrong?  When I went to edit my sig., I can't get the URL to line up..?

Help!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Right click on the url and click 'copy shortcut', then a paste in your signature.   You are probably highlighting and copying the url, and the board here truncates the link, therefore you are missing part of it if you just do a highlight/copy/paste.  

Stop by the Photography board here, lots to learn there, good tips.  And stop by the Community board more often too, say hello.

There is a Chicago area DIS meet in late June coming up, stop by the Meet board and check that out.


ETA....if you place the url's side by side, rather than on top of each other, you will take up a lot less space in your signature area, just a thought.


----------



## twinscandc

Okay....I think I almost have it.....now, how did you get my pictures to come in side by side?  Mine are now on top of each other.  

Thanks again for all your help...I'll check out the Chicagoland Dis meet!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

twinscandc said:
			
		

> Okay....I think I almost have it.....now, how did you get my pictures to come in side by side?  Mine are now on top of each other.
> 
> Thanks again for all your help...I'll check out the Chicagoland Dis meet!!


Paste your first url, hit the space bar once (rather than the enter key) then paste the second, should be side by side then, not on top.


----------



## twinscandc

test...test....I'm going to smash something if I can't get it right!!!!


----------



## twinscandc

Dan.........why can't I do this????  I tried the space bar idea, but for some reason it doesn't work!!  Do I need to take out the img and the /img between the two url's?  

I'm sorry for being such a pain.....


----------



## twinscandc

It worked!!  It worked!!!!  Yippie for me!!!!!  I was about ready to call it a day!! 

Now, besides the ticker factory, is there anyother countdown clocks out there?


----------



## Dan Murphy

I use http://v50.net/


----------



## LISAMWDW

testing


----------



## JDMasso

Just a test!


----------



## Fastcars

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i62/Fastcars63/DISNEY2005262.jpg


----------



## Wafflestoo




----------



## Wafflestoo

What a mess i have made. I do now see link to the picture that I would like in my signature. How do I get it to come up as a picture instead of a link? Thanks for the help
Meg


----------



## Wafflestoo

I am flying solo here. Can anyone help? I would like to post a picture as part of my signature.


----------



## colleen costello




----------



## Tigger&Bubba

I can log into DIS forum.
When I go to the DIS photo section and try to login I get an
error message saying either my username or password is incorrect.
I have tried numerous times with the same result.
I have cleared my cookies and temporay files with no change in results.
Your help is appreciated.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

this is so frusterating!   
I feel like such a dope. It's taken me over 3 hours just to figure out this much!!I'd like these pics a little bigger and side by side...but if I spend any longer on this the laptop will soon be sailing out the window!
Can you help? Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

staceyshearrion said:
			
		

> this is so frusterating!
> I feel like such a dope. It's taken me over 3 hours just to figure out this much!!I'd like these pics a little bigger and side by side...but if I spend any longer on this the laptop will soon be sailing out the window!
> Can you help? Thanks!


You might be using the smaller thumbnails of those pictures, not sure, not familiar with that hosting site.  Try seeing if there is a larger version if you click on the small one on that site.  Also, give www.photobucket.com a look for hosting, very easy site to work with for hosting forum pictures like this.

As for side by side, just do first picture, then hit space bar (not the enter/return key), then do second picture.  



			
				colleen costello said:
			
		

>




Kodak does not do linking of pictures.  Try the site mentioned just above for Stacey.



			
				Tigger&Bubba said:
			
		

> I can log into DIS forum.
> When I go to the DIS photo section and try to login I get an
> error message saying either my username or password is incorrect.
> I have tried numerous times with the same result.
> I have cleared my cookies and temporay files with no change in results.
> Your help is appreciated.



Try the site mentioned above for Stacey, much easier to work with.


----------



## momof3littlelilos

Thank you Dan! The side by side worked easily! I've started uploading to photobucket and hopefully that will be easier for me to work with than AOL and the Adobe starter edition.
Thanks Again!


----------



## catherines_mama

DAN!  I need help.  You can probably only help me with my photos though  LOL    

Okay, seriously now, I uploaded to photobucket and love it, very cool BUT when I try to put it in a post its HUGE.  I TRIED to do the coding of 400 to make it smaller but cannot for the life of me figure it out.  Please help  THANKS!

Here is my URL: 
http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y285/becker62177/WDWJune06003.jpg


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you can not edit the photo on your PC before uploading (the better way to do it), you can use the simple edit feature in Photobucket.  Click on the edit button by the picture and select what % of the original you want the reult to be...75, 50, 25; that is percentage of the original.  Your picture there is 1152 pixels wide.  If you do a 50%, it will be 576, 25%, 288.  See if that helps.

And what a cute picture.


----------



## Tigger&Bubba

I can not log into photobucket. I can log into the DIS forum.
When I try to log into photobucket it has the error wrong username or password. Does anyone know how get the correct username and password? Thanks


----------



## Donald - my hero

Ok now my eyes are going square, my fingers hurt and my mind is blurry. Hubby thinks I am having an affair with this board   PLEASE tell me that the "smallish" pictures i found for my sig are ok. If not ... off they come cause I am truly fed up.   Took 3 hours last night to get the silly ticker to work before we realized the site i wanted to use was down   I am gonna go eat and take daughter bra shopping any of you who have teens know how dreadful this can be EEEK.


----------



## iluvdisney

test


----------



## Donald - my hero

Mary that has gotta be one of cutest lil smiles ever! love his outfit.


----------



## SuzPasq

Can someone please look at this link and tell me what I'm doing wrong? Thanks.

{img}http://images1.snapfish.com/34762<8::fp45=ot>2326=398=58:%3 DXROQDF%3E2323%3B8%3A887873ot1lsi{/img}


----------



## Dan Murphy

The {} should be []  The url address should end in jpg.  And I am not sure if Snapfish allows linking.  Try uploading your picture to www.photobucket.com.  It is a very easy site to use and sets up the img code for you, just copy the img section under the picture when you upload it and then paste it here.  Give it a try.


----------



## SuzPasq

Thanks, Dan. Let's see how this works. Ok, it's huge! I saw somewhere that I might need to resize it, I'll get back to the drawing board.


----------



## jmskinner




----------



## LoveMickey

Dan, you are so wonderful to help all these people.

I just ran into a problem while trying to attach this picture.  






Can you help - I was posting this on the Disney Cruise line photo of the day.

Thanks,
kathy

Thanks for reading, but everything appears to be fine here and I just went back to the Cruise line thread and it was ok.

It had a box that said photo no longer availabe.

thanks for all the help you have given everyone on this thread.  I've learned a lot from lurking.


----------



## jmskinner

I just added this picture to my signature.  Didn't realize it would be added to all of my previous posts. 

Is it too big?


----------



## LoveMickey

Dan just looking at the DCL picture of the day and that box says - Your image or video has been moved or deleted   photobucket.

It is the same picture as I put into this message.

Can you let me know what I've done incorrectly?   Thanks Kathy




			
				LoveMickey said:
			
		

> Dan, you are so wonderful to help all these people.
> 
> I just ran into a problem while trying to attach this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you help - I was posting this on the Disney Cruise line photo of the day.
> 
> Thanks,
> kathy
> 
> Thanks for reading, but everything appears to be fine here and I just went back to the Cruise line thread and it was ok.
> 
> It had a box that said photo no longer availabe.
> 
> thanks for all the help you have given everyone on this thread.  I've learned a lot from lurking.


----------



## LgTmDisFan

gracey said:
			
		

> As you can see I managed to get photos on today , but ones come out tiny and the other one is HUGE !!! anyone know how to solve this ??????
> 
> Thanks Gracey x


[IMG]http://www.wdwinfo.com/photopost/data/500/125178ChocolatePretzels_5-thumb.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Dan Murphy

LoveMickey said:
			
		

> Dan just looking at the DCL picture of the day and that box says - Your image or video has been moved or deleted   photobucket.
> 
> It is the same picture as I put into this message.
> 
> Can you let me know what I've done incorrectly?   Thanks Kathy


Maybe something was goofed up in the coding.  Just go and get the picture again from Photobucket and repost in the post using your edit function.


----------



## ExCPKate

test!!


----------



## ktpbell

test


----------



## ktpbell

test


----------



## bluefairy21

I think I did everything right to place a photo in my post but now it says I don't have the minimum number of posts for posting URL's.  How many do I need?


----------



## EKevinD

test


----------



## Ltl Mermaid

I am subscribing so I can learn how to upload my pics for my trip report when I get back! Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

bluefairy21 said:
			
		

> I think I did everything right to place a photo in my post but now it says I don't have the minimum number of posts for posting URL's.  How many do I need?


You have enough now, give it another try, bluefairy.  And welcome to the DIS.


----------



## FrazzledDad

I'm trying also and get the same error message.  I'm trying to post a photo in the photo contest.  How many posts do we need?


----------



## craig15

LisaTx said:


> The picture must be stored on the internet first.  You don't have to design a website, just upload your photo to a site.  We have a free photo storage site right here on the DIS.
> 
> The DIS Photo Gallery
> 
> You'll log in there using the same name and password you use on the DIS. After you log in, click on the upload photos button and follow the instructions.



I click this link, then try to log in, but it tells me that my login is invalid.  If I click on the register button, it correctly identifies me as craig 15.  What's going on?


----------



## wisc mom

Test


----------



## J Marley

test


----------



## donnajean17

I don't see the "post a photo" button in the DIS photo  gallery! HELP


----------



## donnajean17

I don't see the "upload photos" button when I go to the DIS photo gallery! Can you hlep?


----------



## peacelovemickey

test


----------



## peacelovemickey

Yikes!!! Can anyone tell me why I am getting a link and not the photo?  I followed the directions step by step!


----------



## Dan Murphy

First, take the photobucket code out of your signature so it is 'clean'.

Then go back to your photobucket album and simply do a single left mouse click on the code line indicated IMG.  That single click will copy the code AND the IMG necessary tags, both the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to your PC memory.  Then come back here and do a paste.  That's it.  No need to use the img tag again here, photobucket sets it all up with one click.  Let's see how you do.


----------



## caseyem67

Please help...

I've been trying for a while now to get a picture into my signature.  I followed the steps in the FAQ's section, but I am still getting the little box with a red "X" in it.  What am I doing wrong?

TIA


----------



## caseyem67

caseyem67 said:


> Please help...
> 
> I've been trying for a while now to get a picture into my signature.  I followed the steps in the FAQ's section, but I am still getting the little box with a red "X" in it.  What am I doing wrong?
> 
> TIA



Got it finally!


----------



## DangerMouse

test


----------



## starlionblue

This is a test


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

starlionblue - you need to change your slash from \ to /  so it is /img


----------



## masquerade

test


----------



## PEANUT1

test


----------



## PEANUT1

one more time


----------



## PEANUT1

oops too big....how to make it smaller?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks like a great breakfast in bed day with the little ones!!    Make sure you refresh your browser window (clears the cached larger image) to see the new, smaller image.


----------



## PEANUT1

test


----------



## PEANUT1

sorry about the annoyingly large photo...i am trying to fix it.


----------



## PEANUT1

thanks so much dan!!!! much better. It was breakfast in bed for mother's day..I have such a sweet hubby.


----------



## Magalex

Test Photo:


----------



## Dan Murphy

Magalex, you can't resize photos on the site you are using.  If you want it smaller, maybe give www.photobucket.com a look.  And what a nice looking pup.


----------



## LAS321

I have noticed in some signatures pictures of the resorts with their logo next to the picture. Where do you find these pictures (CBR in particular) and how do you put them in your signature? Thanks


----------



## LIFERBABE

My photos are on snapfish and I cant get anything but the thumbnails to show in my Trip Report.  Can someone please help me?

Thank you!

http://render2.snapfish.com/render2...?*KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gXPel|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,590,442


----------



## Dan Murphy

I suggest giving www.photobucket.com a look.  Not sure if snapfish permits linking, I know photobucket does.


----------



## road2disney

testing


----------



## winegirl

testing


----------



## BorisMD

testing


----------



## pigget74

[/IMG]


----------



## Dan Murphy

Remember, if using photobucket, no need to use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 image icon here, as photobucket sets up the img tags for you when you left mouse click on the img line of code there.  That will eliminate the extra set of img tags you have in your picture there.   And such a cute one too.


----------



## pigget74

Dan Murphy said:


> Remember, if using photobucket, no need to use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image icon here, as photobucket sets up the img tags for you when you left mouse click on the img line of code there.  That will eliminate the extra set of img tags you have in your picture there.   And such a cute one too.



Thanks


----------



## Aquagirl

test


----------



## road2disney

testing,...again


----------



## Disneyfanfour

Hi, trying to figure out how to add photo to my signature/posts/threads.  I've the url copied, but when I paste it, it comes out huge.  So, when I try to resize it in the address, I get a little box with an x in it.  I'm using photobucket.  Please help!!


----------



## bonnielynn




----------



## OhioMom

test


----------



## OhioMom

Could someone let me know if this photo is considered to be too large?

This was my first attempt.  I am using photobucket.  Thanks!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Cute picture.  

By their rules it is not too big, but probably too big for most monitors to display without scrolling left/right.  You can resize down on photobucket, 640 x 480 is a good size for most displays.  If you resize that one, refresh your browser so as to flush that file's cache out of your PC memory.  You can also set photobucket to a max size default in the upload options.


----------



## OhioMom

resized


----------



## OhioMom

hmmm, didn't work


----------



## OhioMom

do-over


----------



## OhioMom

got it!  Thanks Dan!


----------



## MaryJ

How do I resize my picture so that the rest of my signature can be seen?  I use photobucket.


----------



## ChrisnKim913

http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/747/120802disneymagicconnection_instructions-med.jpg


----------



## hockeyboykyle

thanks for the directions!! they have become of greaty use to me


----------



## hockeyboykyle

Thanks to whoever posted the answer to this.. it showed me how to do every step!!! (Very Well instructed, kudos to whoever did it):


----------



## hockeyboykyle

Whoever wrote the answer to this did a fantastic job
Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## SunshineSneezy

Hi

I've beem skimming through this 42-page long thread, and I haven't seen much about putting a picture from a file on your computer in your signature without using photobucket. Is there a way to do this? If not, can someone tell me how do use photobucket? Thanks!

-Sneezy


----------



## Dan Murphy

Welcome to the DIS, Sneezy.

Pictures must be uploaded to a website somewhere, linking to your PC will not work.  Many here use www.photobucket.com with good results.  Here is a short tutorial.....

http://tutorials.photobucket.com/tutorial_3.html

Once uploaded, single click on the IMG code line under the thumbnail picture that is now in your album there.  Come back here and paste.


----------



## SunshineSneezy

Oh my gosh  so much! It worked!!

 

-Sneezy


----------



## kenny

testing


----------



## BCV2002

testing






OK WHY IS MINE SHOWING UP WITH RED X'S EVERYTIME I TRY IT?!!!?!?!?!


*HELP!!!*


----------



## hockeyboykyle

all of your tests worked! this was a very useful how- to


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

[/IMG]

test


----------



## Pappy




----------



## photobob

test


----------



## podsnel

Can anyone explain why when I copy and paste from photobucket, sometimes I get red x's, sometimes I get the link (but it doesn't work) and once in a blue moon, my photo actually comes up? Thanks-


----------



## Dan Murphy

You want to do a *single* left mouse click on the img code line in your photobucket album and then a simple right mouse click and paste here.  *Do not use* the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon here.


----------



## podsnel

Dan Murphy said:


> You want to do a *single* left mouse click on the img code line in your photobucket album and then a simple right mouse click and paste here.  *Do not use* the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icon here.




A VERY BIG THANK_YOU!!!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

If you want to clean up the current signature picture, just go to your Edit Signature and then delete the leading and trailing   

*





[/IMG]* after.


----------



## BettyCv




----------



## BettyCv




----------



## BettyCv




----------



## caralyn817




----------



## podsnel

Hi!  I can't seem to get my sinature pics/tickers next to each other rather than on top of each other.   What do I need to do?  
Thank-you,
Ellen


----------



## Dan Murphy

Try placing your cursor immediately to the right of the Pooh picture and then do a delete to bring up the ticker to the same line.  If it is too wide, it will force it to the next line, if not, it will move up.


----------



## podsnel

podsnel said:


> Hi!  I can't seem to get my sinature pics/tickers next to each other rather than on top of each other.   What do I need to do?
> Thank-you,
> Ellen



OK- I've figured out the photos, but what about the tickers?


----------



## Dan Murphy

There is not enough space there for the 3 pictures and the ticker.  I have seen narrower tickers here, but not sure how they are done.


----------



## podsnel

Dan Murphy said:


> There is not enough space there for the 3 pictures and the ticker.  I have seen narrower tickers here, but not sure how they are done.



Hi- They have a shorter version on the ticker website.  I'm going to go try right now.  Getting rid of the vertical photo of my boys helped shorten the whole thing, but not quite enough to get the whole second ticker in.  Wish me luck!


----------



## podsnel

Oh well- almost!  That's enough for me this morning- time for laundry!!


----------



## podsnel

HOORAY!!!!  IT WORKED!!!!  Just had to keep playing with it, and backspacing! Thank-you for the help!!


----------



## Dan Murphy




----------



## Silly Little Pixie

test


----------



## Silly Little Pixie

Silly Little Pixie said:


> test



I just see a box with a red x- is it me or can anyone else see the picture?


----------



## Silly Little Pixie




----------



## Silly Little Pixie

YEA me!!!!! After a bazillion tries, by jove I think I've got it!


----------



## All7OfUs




----------



## All7OfUs

Test #2 of photos


----------



## Minniekins

testing


----------



## the5coops

TEST


----------



## Mkgaapril

test


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

Test


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

WHAT am I doing wrong?  I reduced this pix to thumbnail size on my Photobucket account and it is still showing up huge!


----------



## tinkntraining

test


----------



## Dan Murphy

ClarabelleCowFan said:


> WHAT am I doing wrong?  I reduced this pix to thumbnail size on my Photobucket account and it is still showing up huge!


Do a browser refresh to purge the cache of the larger file you are seeing.   The smaller one is visible here.


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

Dan Murphy said:


> Do a browser refresh to purge the cache of the larger file you are seeing.   The smaller one is visible here.



Thanks Dan!  You're a genius!


----------



## disneylaurie

Anyone know how I can get an actualy picture in my signature instead of the link appearing? I am doing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but I can't seem to get the picture to appear...


----------



## accountingbabe08

Have a photo in my signature   can you help me so it will show thanks so much


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

Would this pix be acceptable as a signature or is it too big?  Is there a way to size it down if it is too big?


----------



## accountingbabe08

figured it out


----------



## disneylaurie

Problem solved!


----------



## Caskbill

ClarabelleCowFan said:


> Would this pix be acceptable as a signature or is it too big?  Is there a way to size it down if it is too big?



It is larger than 250 pixels in height, so while you could put it into your signature, it would automatically be clipped at 250 pixels.  

Also, you already have a lot in your signature.  I assume you're aware that not all users are seeing all of it.  Those with lower resolution screen do not get everything since as the images 'wrap' from one line to another, once they exceed 250 pixels total, everything is clipped.

Obviously if you put the new photo into your signature, even less of the remaining items will continue to show.

Finally, your image is what's called an animated gif.  Yes they can be made smaller, provided you have the right software to do that.  Yours appears fairly simple, apparently only two different 'frames'.  Each frame has to be reduced, and the animation retained.


----------



## ClarabelleCowFan

Caskbill said:


> It is larger than 250 pixels in height, so while you could put it into your signature, it would automatically be clipped at 250 pixels.
> 
> Also, you already have a lot in your signature.  I assume you're aware that not all users are seeing all of it.  Those with lower resolution screen do not get everything since as the images 'wrap' from one line to another, once they exceed 250 pixels total, everything is clipped.
> 
> Obviously if you put the new photo into your signature, even less of the remaining items will continue to show.
> 
> Finally, your image is what's called an animated gif.  Yes they can be made smaller, provided you have the right software to do that.  Yours appears fairly simple, apparently only two different 'frames'.  Each frame has to be reduced, and the animation retained.



Thanks for the info!  I would like to replace the passholder with a small version of this gif but I don't know how to shrink it.


----------



## nhpgator

test


----------



## Tigger2252




----------



## Tigger2252

Aaaargh!  Can someone please look at the post above and tell me what I am doing wrong??  I have edited several times and I still end up with the address and not the photo.  TIA!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Very cute!!  


Make your first img look like this *



* (you are missing the /)

Also, if using photobucket, all you have to do is a single left mouse click on the img code line below the photo in your PB album.  That copies the address as well as the correct coding (the img stuff).  Then come back here and right mouse click and select paste.


----------



## Tigger2252

Yay!  Thank you so much Dan!  I have been trying to figure this out forever!! YOU ROCK!!


----------



## Dan Murphy

Looks great!!!!


----------



## jas

ttst


----------



## Corinne

You can click on "preview signature" on the bottom instead of actually posting.


----------



## Dan Murphy

With their new size rules that they now have, a signature preview does not accurately display all of what your signature will actually look like when posted.  It may look fine in preview but get whacked off when actually posting.  A post is the only way to really see if it looks correct, trial and error.


----------



## yoopermom




----------



## yoopermom

Since my last one was twice as big as it should be (oops...)


----------



## Tink2312

Hi there
I've resized my pic on photobucket to thumbnail size but it still looks like this:




What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dan Murphy

Do a browser refresh, F5 key or at top of your browser.


----------



## ms_missy66

Just testing my sig


----------



## Claudia1




----------



## Alicia87




----------



## Litty8




----------



## DeblovesPoohbear




----------



## lissiesmum

test


----------



## Beaker74

Why do I only get a link?  I put 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at the end and it just showed a box with an X in it.  Help!

http://s90.photobucket.com/albums/k274/Kristen74/?action=view&current=DSC01621.jpg


----------



## ReggieB




----------



## Pixie_Dust

let's see if the sig works...

well, it did not work! help please, this is wrong! could it have something to do with lack of permissions? why does it say No on the edit signature page when we are supposed to be allowed to do it?? I'm a legacy from way before the board changed over in 2000, but can't you modernize these permissions to make the features usable? Thanks!

Signature Permissions
Allow Basic BB Code Yes
Allow Color BB Code Yes
Allow Size BB Code Yes
Allow Font BB Code Yes
Allow Alignment BB Code Yes
Allow List BB Code Yes
Allow Link BB Code Yes
Allow HTML No

Allow Image BB Code Yes
Allow Code BB Code No
Allow PHP BB Code No
Allow HTML BB Code No
Allow Quote BB Code Yes
Allow Smilies Yes
*Can Upload Images for Signature No*
Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No


----------



## mwstar

I am trying to add a picture to my signature.  This  is what I am getting






Help?


----------



## BCV23




----------



## BCV23

I don't believe it...I got it. Thanks, Webmaster Will for the tutorial and to my DIS friends.


----------



## Esmerelda

haven't posted a photo in quite a while...testing


----------



## andrews1ma

test


----------



## andrews1ma

Pixie_Dust said:


> let's see if the sig works...
> 
> well, it did not work! help please, this is wrong! could it have something to do with lack of permissions? why does it say No on the edit signature page when we are supposed to be allowed to do it?? I'm a legacy from way before the board changed over in 2000, but can't you modernize these permissions to make the features usable? Thanks!
> 
> Signature Permissions
> Allow Basic BB Code Yes
> Allow Color BB Code Yes
> Allow Size BB Code Yes
> Allow Font BB Code Yes
> Allow Alignment BB Code Yes
> Allow List BB Code Yes
> Allow Link BB Code Yes
> Allow HTML No
> 
> Allow Image BB Code Yes
> Allow Code BB Code No
> Allow PHP BB Code No
> Allow HTML BB Code No
> Allow Quote BB Code Yes
> Allow Smilies Yes
> *Can Upload Images for Signature No*
> Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature No



I have the same problem- although I am far from Legacy status- how do you get the signature permissions changed? would love to post pics in sig- since i just spent over an hour re-sizing and creating the sig!- arghhhhh!


----------



## donac




----------



## Shasta

test


----------



## canadadisney




----------



## Gabe's Mom

test


----------



## Gabe's Mom




----------



## DreamLiveLoveDisney

subscribing. I'm going to need this info! Thanks!!


----------



## dvcmomof3girls

Testing, testing, testing


----------



## dvcmomof3girls

test


----------



## Mickeymick1967




----------



## NEM




----------



## shruley




----------



## Anne34

Test


----------



## Anne34

http://i1129.photobucket.com/albums/m501/Anne3411/DSC_0113.jpg


----------



## MsRem

test..


----------



## MsRem

test again


----------



## Sazzo'sMommy




----------



## Sazzo'sMommy




----------



## Sazzo'sMommy




----------



## baseballfairy

[ img]http://photopost.wdwinfo.com/data/500/medium/dis57.jpg[ /img]


----------



## Goofypop

Can anyone tell me why my Tickers were being cut off at the bottom?  I had to remove lines and shrink text to get them to fit.


----------



## Goofypop

Never mind.  I think I found the post explaining it.  600 pixel box or something.


----------



## CP2003Alumni

test


----------



## CP2003Alumni

test


----------



## Disney Fool




----------



## My3Princez

test


----------



## motherof2boys

testing


----------



## joshswif

Does anyone know how to resize photos on photobucket? It looks like they've redone their format and I'm not sure whats a good size to use. I put in the height and width of my pictures to make them a bit smaller (originally they're huge!) and it won't let me apply the size. I'm just trying to make them a medium size but they want specific numbers.


----------



## sue_88




----------



## sue_88

enjoying the magic kingdom at night


----------

